# Scrolling text in front of image



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

Good morning, All!!

I'm looking for some help with a text scroll that I have. The scroll is functioning correctly. Everything is working the way I want except for one detail. I would like the text to scroll across/in front of an image that I have. (It's currently scrolling underneath it.) I'm sure you need more detail, but I'm not sure what, so just ask. I'm still a bit of a novice at some of this stuff. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

How about a link or a screenshot to show us your problem?


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry for delay. Life.  Anyway . . . 

I'm attaching the screen shot. The scrolling text is currently underneath the menu "A good friend is like a warm quilt wrapped around the heart." I want it to scroll across in the blank blue space between the pictures and the menu. The pictures & menu are a png file. 

I'm using Dreamweaver CS3 and Fireworks. I'm not really familiar with Fireworks, but I've been playing with it a little bit trying to figure this out. Not sure that's what I need really.


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

Seems simple enough, but would need to see code to give specific help.

BUT... scrolling text? Really? That (thankfully) went out of style long ago. Have a good look at modern, well-designed websites. There's a reason you don't see scrolling text.


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Ditto - scrolling text ain't a good idea.


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

I found your site and looked at your source code, looks good for the simplicity. I use CSS to get a scrolling function, this is the css I use. I see you don't have the CSS but also see you use statcounter for your tracker.... I can help or you can use the statcounter forum for help. The Overflow Function is what you would need to use, I think..... based on what I understand. here is what I use in CSS and place desired "scrolling content" inside a div

#history { 
position : relative;
top : 20px;
width : 700px;
height : 350px;
overflow : auto;
margin-left : auto;
margin-right : auto;
border : 1px solid #034903;
color : #000000;
font-family : trebuchet, arial, sans-serif;
font-weight : normal;
font-size : 0.8em;
text-align : left;
padding : 6px;
background-color : transparent;
}


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

studied your home page some. Your page display's fine so wouldnt fix it if it ain't broke, but definately has coding issues...


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh, just thought of something too, My scroll function is a vertical scroll controlled by a users mouse, if your looking for an automatic horizontal scroll, I would have to find that code for you, the only problem is that it only works in IE, and not other browsers.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

You could probably use the Marquee tag to do this with a little css positioning rather than doing anything fancy BUT this would be IE specific.


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

rotarysteve & colinsp, thanks for your input. I'm may be even more of a neophyte than I thought. I understand what you're saying, but am stumbling around trying to implement. I think I'm going to have to practice a few simple things first. The owner of the site is a friend of mine's mom and she's being pretty patient with me figuring things out, so I think I'll just put the text in for now and then figure out how to get it moving where I want it.


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

I think colinsp has the right code for you.... I think that the marquee tag is what you are looking for.

Steve


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

I did read on a couple of sites that the marquee tag is supported by other browsers. They listed Mozilla, Safari, Firefox, Opera, Netscape. So that's not true? I understand the marquee tag would be IE specific, so what happens in other browsers? What would show up in its place?


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Try it?


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

DrP said:


> Try it?


Agree..............

I have IE, Netscape, Opera and Firefox for browsers..... I depend on IE, My Bad Maybe....

Give it a shot and see what happens....


----------



## mslynn (Aug 3, 2005)

I'll give it a try as soon as I get the time. Will let y'all know.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

ehymel said:


> Seems simple enough, but would need to see code to give specific help.
> 
> BUT... scrolling text? Really? That (thankfully) went out of style long ago. Have a good look at modern, well-designed websites. There's a reason you don't see scrolling text.





> Ditto - scrolling text ain't a good idea.


100% agree. Scrolling text is a very very old technique.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

mslynn said:


> I did read on a couple of sites that the marquee tag is supported by other browsers. They listed Mozilla, Safari, Firefox, Opera, Netscape. So that's not true? I understand the marquee tag would be IE specific, so what happens in other browsers? What would show up in its place?


It is supported by other browsers like FF and GC(I didn't check in other browsers like NN and Opera). Anyway in most cases, if a code works fine in FF, it will work fine in other NON IE browsers because most of they use The technology of Netscape Navigator.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

colinsp said:


> You could probably use the Marquee tag to do this with a little css positioning rather than doing anything fancy BUT this would be IE specific.


This marquee tag will help you

This is a marquee

You have to set CSS as you need as colinsp said. Anyway, I say again, this is a very old technology. Following link will take you to the HTML tag reference in W3Schools. You can see that marquee tag is not even listed in there. Seems like already outdated

http://www.w3schools.com/tags/default.asp


----------

